# Finally got my permit



## dirty andy (Jul 15, 2015)

I'm 24 years old and I finally, FINALLY, got my permit, to drive a vehicle with a licensed driver in the passenger seat who's over 21. Driving makes me nervous cause all the times I was behind the wheel unlicensed I caught charges or narrowly missed felonies. I paid the two hundred bones to get my prove life's re instated (fuck you pennDOT) and the fuckers put five points on my license cause of all my previous mischief behind he wheel. So I guess I gotta toe the line and pass that God awful test. 

Trying to lose he anxiety is the first step but I'm also looking for a vehicle that I can convert into a mobile base camp and hopefully do some hardcore scrapping in. I've been scrapping metal since I was fourteen but always got he short end of he stick because I had to rent vehicles to haul he metal in. Thinking about getting a used ford ranger, good on gas to get to work and liberate metal from allll the college dorm dumpsters in pen state. 

Any stp tips for new drivers?


----------



## Odin (Jul 15, 2015)

Congrats man... 

All I gotta say is balls to the wall and remember all other cars on the road are your enemy.

::cigar::


----------



## angerisagift (Jul 15, 2015)

dirty andy said:


> I'm 24 years old and I finally, FINALLY, got my permit, to drive a vehicle with a licensed driver in the passenger seat who's over 21. Driving makes me nervous cause all the times I was behind the wheel unlicensed I caught charges or narrowly missed felonies. I paid the two hundred bones to get my prove life's re instated (fuck you pennDOT) and the fuckers put five points on my license cause of all my previous mischief behind he wheel. So I guess I gotta toe the line and pass that God awful test.
> 
> Trying to lose he anxiety is the first step but I'm also looking for a vehicle that I can convert into a mobile base camp and hopefully do some hardcore scrapping in. I've been scrapping metal since I was fourteen but always got he short end of he stick because I had to rent vehicles to haul he metal in. Thinking about getting a used ford ranger, good on gas to get to work and liberate metal from allll the college dorm dumpsters in pen state.
> 
> Any stp tips for new drivers?


congrats


----------



## Andrea Van Scoyoc (Jul 15, 2015)

Yes, congrats!

I've been driving for so long I can't even remember back that far.

I just remember I couldn't parallel park for shit, but nailed it in real life, on my first try.

Go figure.

Just remember...no distractions!

Texting, talking on the phone, not keeping your eyes open to all that's going on around you, can be deadly.

Best of luck!


----------



## shabti (Aug 1, 2015)

I'm with you bro. I got my permit/license when I was 23, and I've only driven a little my whole life.

I have some tips that helped me:

1. practice in a small car that's easy to handle and has a tight turning radius. Yes, that big Ford Van will be your home one day, but it's a lot easier to pull off the test with something smaller.
2. make sure the same vehicle you use to learn/practice in is the one that you use in the test. Just like sports, don't use different shoes when you go out for game time, your body won't be used to them.
3. IDK about your DMV, but ours has the parrallell parking thing right there in the lot. If you can, go to lots of empty lots and practice like a champ.
4. Some of the most valuable things I was taught to do weren't on the test. My friend was like,
"alright dude. Prepare yourself. Up here, at a random point, I'm going to shriek bloody murder in your ear.
You will stomp on the motherfucking brakes as if you were about to go off a cliff."

--> and we did. Getting used to the feeling of having to do that has saved my life more than once.

5. drive with someone who's not 21. not like, as a general rule, but seriously, this is one thing that staid, flying straight working stiffs are good for. Find some older person who's not a dick that can get in the car and give you those little pointers that only come with experience. driving for 20 years gives you insight and stuff that other people don't have.
6. fucking relax. drink some tea, do some yoga and stretching, maybe sing a song or something right before the test. Nothing can fuck up a test faster than getting all anxious and shit. Practice practice practice, learn learn learn, then chill the fuck out and pass that test like a pro.

edit:
7, oh yeah. So, there are things that I didn't know I was doing, but my friend with experience caught on. Like, "you change lanes way too fast when you turn right. Not when you go into the left lane, only the right lane." 
or
"you don't slow down during turns that well."
or
"you don't slow down when exiting the freeway. Need to work on that."
or
"for GODS SAKES SLOW DOWN MOTHERFUCKER!!!"

and stuff like that. I learned that when I'm still getting in the groove of paying attention to all that other shit out there, It's not so easy to also at the same time pay attention to the little mannerisms and habits that will give me shit as time goes on. So get someone to drive with you who can be perceptive about it.


----------



## dirty andy (Aug 2, 2015)

Thanks guys I've been driving to work a lot and just today I drove from kneobles grove back home which is over an hour. Gotta get a few more weeks practice in and hen I think I'll be able to take the test in August. Gotta drive more at night tho I still get pretty sketched doing that


----------



## Odin (Aug 2, 2015)

Yup night driving is slightly different if your not used to it. Also inclement weather. 
Be careful and don't get overconfident your first time driving in snow or ice or heavy rain.

You don't want to be like me and my friends in HS... spinning and peeling rubber in empty parking lots in the snow.

Good driving be careful... but have fun ha.


----------

